# Lean Cuts Of Meat...



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Everybody!
I've read and seen videos on how as Piranhas muture they should have lean cuts of meat incorporated into their diets. What exactly are "Lean Cuts of Meat" considered? Chicken legs? Slices of Pork loin? Cheap cuts of Beef? I've never been able to get a straight foward answer regarding the actual types of meat and health of the Piranhas, Red Bellied Piranhas in this case. What concerns me the most is the potential for different types of parasites to be passed onto Piranhas if "Lean Cuts" are not to be cooked. Know where I'm coming from? I'm starting my 75 gallon in a couple of weeks and would like to have the facts down before I do. I really appreciate any time and responses given. Thanx!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You shouldnt really feed mammalian meat other than as just a treat once in a while.
Best to stick with fresh or frozen white fish, tilapia catfish, hadack and even shrimp and mussells.
Variety is best so even some quarantined healthy feeders and dry food like pellets if theyll accept them.

Have you set up your tank yet? Be sure to let it properly cycle for 4-6weeks if you havnt yet

Juvies will eat 2-3 times perday and I would get them trained on only pellets until they reach 3-4in, then you can incorporate the other foods I mentioned


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

By lean cuts of meat they mean pretty much fat free raw meat so you don't feed them a cut of meat that is half fat and grizzle. Mammilian meat is in no way mandatory for any size of p's.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i mainly feed beef toung only because i cant get cheap fish and my natts seem to love it but in the summer when i get healthy minnows i gut load them with blood worm and wardley esentials premium goldfish flakes (because of the enhancers they add to it)


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

feed quarantined, medicated feeders tons of high quality pellets...two birds, one stone.


----------



## Activist8891 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx guys!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

jus stick to the fillets of fish and shrimp as a staple diet. You eat the lean meats, why waste it


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

Beef doesn't need to be Cooked, except for ground beef, steaks of any kind are fine, they don't contain any parasites or harmful bacteria, as the inside of the steak is sterile, that why we can eat steaks rare, medium rare etc, but humans are obviously different from piranhas, I don't suggest feeding meat, pellets fish fillets shrimps prawns night crawlers are all great sources of protien and vitamins, try to keep a varied diet, meat isn't nesscessary.


----------

